# Questions Apple TV



## exo07 (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Question 1 : est-ce qu'un apple TV est plus silencieux qu'un mac mini ?

je sais que vous allez tous me dire qu'un mini est super silencieux, et c'est vrai par rapport à un n'importe quel PC du commerce.

Mais, contrairement à une platine CD, il possède un ventilo qui en écoute à faible volume est audible.

Donc est-ce qu'un apple TV possède un ventilo ? Si oui retour à la question 1 


Question 2: est-ce qu'un apple TV peut lire les rips de DVD commerciaux comme le peut Frontrow2, sans passer par un encodage sous itunes ?


----------



## napalmatt (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Il y a bien un ventilateur sur l'Apple TV (Apple en parle *ici* pour le mode veille de l'ATV), mais je trouve que c'est le disque dur que l'on entend le plus. Ceci dit quand on regarde un film, ou que l'on écoute de la musique (même faible volume), on entend rien (dans mon cas). Evidemment tout dépend où tu poses ton ATV : à côté de la télé, ou de ton ampli, tu ne l'entendras pas quand tu regardes un film ou écoutes de la musique ; à côté de ta table de nuit, tu ne pourras pas t'endormir. 
En ce qui concerne la comparaison avec le mini, aucune idée.

Pour ta comparaison avec Frontrow, aucune idée, mais en tout cas l'ATV peut lire des films encodés avec Handbrake par exemple, sans forcement passer par un encodage iTunes.


----------



## fpoil (10 Février 2010)

1) Personnellement je dit oui, je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait un ventilateur dans l'atv ... par contre le mini on l'entend parfois

2) Sans la hacker, je ne sais pas  et à priori comme ce n'est pas possible d'en insérer dans Itunes, je dirais non.

Confirmé par une lecture rapide du web


----------



## napalmatt (10 Février 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> 2) Sans la hacker, je ne sais pas  et à priori comme ce n'est pas possible d'en insérer dans Itunes, je dirais non.



Pourtant je suis quasi sur de l'avoir fait à l'époque, avec Handbrake et en important ensuite le fichier dans la bibliothèque iTunes qui pouvait lire le format, mais maintenant j'ai un doute !


----------



## benjdour (11 Février 2010)

Salut a tous, pour les DVD commerciaux, un passage dans Handbrake avec le pré réglage AppleTV d'origine et le tour est joué. Tu obtient un MP4 avec du son 5.1 que tu peux mettre dans itunes sans aucuns problème.


----------



## fpoil (11 Février 2010)

On est tous d accord aprés encodage cela fonctionne mais ce n'était pas la question d exo07. Un dvd simplement rippé cad dans un video_ ts avec sa structure ne passera pas sur une atv non hackée.


----------



## exo07 (11 Février 2010)

Merci pour les infos sur le ventilo.

Pour les rips DVD TS, je ne souhaite pas réencoder avec handbrake (degradation qualité car compression). Mes DVD sont strictement identiques à la galette originale (simple rip).

Donc, il faut hacker ATV pour arriver à lire les videos TS si j'ai bien compris

Ce qui m'attire dans ATV, ce sont ses 2 sorties audio, la qualité reconnue de son DAC interne (cf forum Homecinema.Fr) http://www.homecinema-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1029&t=29925227 et accéssoirement sa sortie HDMI.

Le problème: necessité de hack pour lire des fichiers autres que ceux que l'on a sous itunes (handbrake obligatoire) ou pour activer son port USB et y connecter un DDE, capacite DD interne insuffisante


----------



## napalmatt (11 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Oui alors Handbrake ne suffira pas effectivement, j'étais resté sur un encodage.
En ce qui concerne le "hack" de l'ATV pour faire ce que tu recherches, je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème en soit : c'est une solution logicielle.

Et je confirme l'excellente qualité audio de la bête.


----------



## exo07 (18 Mars 2010)

Comme je vais voyager à l'étranger très prochainement, je devrais avoir la possibilité d'aquérir un ATV neuf à un prix intéressant.

QQ ultimes questions:
1- est-ce que si ATV est connecté à un écran via HDMI, les sorties audio numériques (optique) et analogique (cinch) restent actives ?
2- est-ce que ATVflash donne la possibilité à ATV de lire des DVD rippés (video TS) depuis un DDE connecté à son port USB ? (je crois que oui)


----------



## napalmatt (18 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,



exo07 a dit:


> 1- est-ce que si ATV est connecté à un écran via HDMI, les sorties audio numériques (optique) et analogique (cinch) restent actives ?



Regarde *ici*, dans une des sous rubriques "Connecter votre téléviseur à écran large à un récepteur", ils montrent que tu peux bien brancher les deux en même temps. Par contre, faudra mettre sur "mute" ta TV.



exo07 a dit:


> 2- est-ce que ATVflash donne la possibilité à ATV de lire des DVD rippés (video TS) depuis un DDE connecté à son port USB ? (je crois que oui)



Regarde ce *fil*, message #5.


----------



## exo07 (19 Mars 2010)

Merci pour les liens, çà semble répondre affirmativement à mes attentes


----------

